# Singers and groups then and Now!!



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2015)

How about a thread where you can post the original ( or best known version)  of a singer or group...and then post the same singer performing the song many years later..


Like this..one of the first songs I ever bought..

dave Edmunds I hear you knocking..1970






..and in 2008


----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2015)

First released in 1962 as a tribute to the first telecom satellite ...






Re-released in 1975. Bob Moog had invented the synthesizer by then ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

I cannot find a now for this.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2015)

Changes ... from Black Sabbath's 4th album ...






... and re-recorded fairly recently with Ozzy and his daughter Kelly ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2015)

Love James Taylor and his music.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## rendova (Apr 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> How about a thread where you can post the original ( or best known version)  of a singer or group...and then post the same singer performing the song many years later..
> 
> 
> Like this..one of the first songs I ever bought..
> ...



I have always been so fond of him, and that song in particular!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 2, 2015)

2014


----------



## Rob (Apr 2, 2015)

Bo Diddley's original (1956) recording of "Who do you love" ...






... and performed 31 years later ...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh yes........bring these boys on!! They ROCK!!!



AprilT said:


>


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2015)

Great choices everyone. 

Love Affair - Everlasting love







Now..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 22, 2015)

Leon Russell - Jambalaya

1965 (note Glen Campbell on the banjo)






2014


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2015)

1960 ...






... and 43 years later ...


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2015)

1973 ...






... and 41 years later ...


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Christie - San Bernadino 1971







He's hardly aged at all...here he is 8 years ago in 2007


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2015)

Wayne Fontana and the mindbenders.. Game of love 1965







...and in 2004..


----------



## Rob (May 14, 2015)

Joe Brown and The Bruvvers, "A Picture Of You" 1962 ...






... and 40 years later, in 2002 ...


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

Bobby Vinton 1964 








...and now aged 80 in  2015


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2015)

Lindisfarne...Then









..and in 2003...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2015)

Rod Stewart Maggie May 1971 ( oh I remember it so well)...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2015)

'The Browns' Back in the day... Maxine, Bonnie and Jim Ed Brown








...and 2011.... 





R.I.P Jim Ed Brown who died last month.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

The Monkees in the 60's... 









2012... about 8 months after the death of Davy..and reunited again with Mike..


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 21, 2019)

Chuck Negron 3 Dog Night..1973







a few years ago,


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 21, 2019)

Dr.Hook, 1975,







Dr Hook, 1012,


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 21, 2019)

1971,












Alman Bros, 1995, Betts on guitar looking good ,Greg ' RIP ' 



 was sick but singing great.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 21, 2019)

Then,







Charley Pride, now


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh gosh, these all made me feel so sad...it's gone and will never be the same.


----------



## DGM (Jan 21, 2019)

One of THE greatest rock songs ever:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMXX4uUarEg
BEST backup band and chorus singers ever:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PLq0_7k1jk


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2019)

Sadly we've lost Phil Everly but here is Don Everly.... then and now....

Don on the right....









Don on the left next to Graham Nash


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2019)

Judith Durham from the seekers... then and now in one video......Such a lovely lady


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2019)

and 2018...still looking and sounding  fab at 78


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## MeAgain (Jan 22, 2019)

Most of these singers don't seem to know when to give it up.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2019)

DGM said:


> One of THE greatest rock songs ever:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMXX4uUarEg
> BEST backup band and chorus singers ever:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PLq0_7k1jk



He will always be one of my favorites !


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2019)




----------

